# Codificador datos serie paralelo



## Bubus (Nov 12, 2007)

hola, quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar a codificar 4 bits serie con algun integrado, eeprom  o con lo que sea por favor 

este es un ejemplo

y con alguna de las velocidades lentas del puerto serie, les agradezco su ayuda, es que esos 4 bits se los quiero meter a los pines de entrada del pic16f84, o no hay una forma mas facil de meterle toda la palabra directa al pic?


----------



## ARM8952 (Nov 12, 2007)

Saludos.
Checate el 74ls164


----------



## Fierros (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola. perdona que me meta en tu thread. pero. el dibujo que vos hicistes. significa DECODIFICADOR. no codificador. en todo caso tendria que ser al reves.

disculpa.

Salu2


----------



## bactering (Nov 13, 2007)

mi colega belando esta realizando uno en clase. Le voy a pedor permiso y lo subo.


----------



## ciri (Nov 13, 2007)

un integrado que se encarga de eso. y su datasheet.

74HC245-74HCT245.pdf


----------



## Angegardien (Nov 14, 2007)

hummm no seria buena idea utilizar 4 flip flops tipo D en cascada? cada 4 pulsos de reloj, 4 bits del puerto serie se posicionan en su respectivo flip flop. y despues de leido el dato, el pic se encarga de "limpiar" el contenido de los flip flops y volver a comenzar. espero q te sirva la idea.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 15, 2007)

tambien hay el cd4094
http://www.datasheet4u.com/download.php?id=109370

Se utiliza bastante si se desea ampliar el numero de salidas o enviarlas de forma remota de una forma barata.


----------

